

Webhooks Are Magic - danso
http://blog.iron.io/2013/09/7-reasons-webhooks-are-magic.html?spref=tw

======
uptown
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6445657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6445657)

